# What is your every day smoke?



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Just wondering what everyone likes as their every day smoke. I don't really have one yet as I am always experimenting and trying new cigars. But I am looking to see what you all have for ideas for new things to try.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't smoke everyday so I don't have one but if I had the time and resources, it would be a bolivar petite corona.


----------



## Dio (Nov 17, 2012)

601 Green Label Corona.


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

I wouldn't say everyday, but my goto cigar is a Padron Londres maduro.


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

Nica Libre Principe. But the Party Shorts are getting my attention.


----------



## Clevelandpoet (Apr 3, 2013)

If I did (and could afford to) I would probably lean toward AF Hemingway Short Story.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

if i did and could afford to as well it would prolly be a tatuaje petite cazadores reserva


----------



## Zookie (Feb 25, 2013)

When I become wealthy it will be the Anejo shark and/or fuente Hemingway Maduro in any size. But since I'm still in school the alec bradley America classic is a favorite EDS of mine for the $.


----------



## AndyRN (Oct 24, 2012)

Padron #000 or Oliva G lately


----------



## AndyRN (Oct 24, 2012)

Padron #000 or Oliva G lately


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Let me rephrase this. I meant what is your goto cigar? I do not smoke every day either... But thank you for the suggestions. I've been meaning to try the 601 line.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

601 red, 601 green, 601 la bomba, all sold on cigarmonster.com. Old Henry maduro sold at Holts. La Aroma de Cuba new blend. Joya de Nicaragua Antano. Perdomo 2006 grand cru sungrown; for a budget cigar, Perdomo Nick's Sticks sungrown.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

Anejo #46


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Diesel UHC.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

I've been so into variety lately that it's hard to name one. I'd say the cigars I smoke most of though are the Nica Libre and the Bahia maduro. Been beating up the DPG blacks lately too.


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm always smoking something different, but I usually smoke some of these each week:

San Lotano Habano Torpedo
Oliva V Belicoso/Lancero
Illusione MJ12 Maduro


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

I too, am always smoking something different. But if I only have time for one cigar -- my go-to-cigar is a Diesel Hair of the Dog Churchill.

That said, I am learning and trying a ton of new smokes recommended by the Brothers on this forum and am having a blast learning things from the BOTL and trying their recommendations. 

Small Batch Cigars seems to be a piece of heaven come to earth. It get's no better than this. Life is Good!


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

601 blue or green two great cigars for you money imo


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nica Libre, GHV02, and VS Yankee CT


----------



## MrMoJoe (Jul 25, 2008)

Padron 3000 - great cigar at a ridiculous price.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

scottw said:


> I don't smoke everyday so I don't have one but if I had the time and resources, it would be a bolivar petite corona.


Ditto here.
Love the Boli pc.
I reach for it more often than any other cigar.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

B-daddy said:


> I've been so into variety lately that it's hard to name one. I'd say the cigars I smoke most of though are the Nica Libre and the Bahia maduro. Been beating up the DPG blacks lately too.


+1

I pretty much try something different every day, as I've procured a number of samplers and small lots - I pretty much never buy by the box. But if nothing else in the humi jumps out at me, I usually go for a 5 vegas gold or A.


----------



## ethiessen29 (Nov 10, 2012)

I too like a variety of cigars. I do have 2 or 3 that are my fall backs but I enjoy the variety of flavors and aromas. Especially with a good beer or glass of wine on a nice Spring evening. Sometimes it is hard to pick from a variety pack I purchased and have to blindly pick on. Otherwise I stand at the humidor forever trying to pick one. Maybe it is good to have a box of one kind of sticks.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

La Aurora Leonidas. Great little everyday and AFFORDABLE handmade smoke!


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

LP something


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Diesel something...


----------



## crazyups (Apr 15, 2013)

Tatuaje reserva


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

TJB said:


> Let me rephrase this. I meant what is your goto cigar? I do not smoke every day either... But thank you for the suggestions. I've been meaning to try the 601 line.


I still can't give you a straight answer; my goto smoke is my pipe. But if I had to name the cigar I smoke more often than others it would be the AF 858 maduro.


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

Joya de nicaragua antano 1970
Padron palmas maduro
Tat petit cazadores reserva

Those are my main go to smokes atm. Get em all around 3 bucks too


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Lately it has been AB American Sungrown, Nica Libre, Perdomo 10th Champaign, and Man o War Ruinations and Virtues. I have more, I think I have way too many "go to" cigars actually...


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm with damsel on a petite for daily, I have a couple tins of VS series 55 petites as my daily sized cigar. My big cigars seem to be mostly sick as they are new. No ammonia sticks for me.


----------



## jazzboypro (Jul 30, 2012)

For me,

GR Special Red Label
Flor De Oliva
Alcazar #1 and #3 
J. Fuego Maduro (not impressed)
Indian Tabac Classic Chief (not impressed as far as construction in concerned)
Perdomo Fresco


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't have a "daily" or goto cigar. Variety is the spice of life.

That is, outside of CCs. Because there isn't nearly as large a variety of CCs without getting really expensive.

I guess you could say that I will always have some sort of DPG cigar in my humi (Tat, DPG, LADC, My Father, etc).


----------



## Cigarluvr (Apr 28, 2013)

I keep a bundle of M & R, very in expensive ($35 for 25 sticks) as my "everyday" cigar. They are ones I don't care if I get interrupted and cant finish it or whatever. But I do keep some from the local rollers here in town, and I like the Rocky Petal Edge Battalion , Macanudo Cru Royale Gigante and some Gurhka's for when I sit and relax.


----------



## JoeBentley (Apr 29, 2011)

(Damn I keep mentioning these things. I should charge the company for my time). Villiger Export Maduros. Dirt cheap, small, don't need a cutter or keep in a humidifier. Perfect draw, good taste.


----------



## mando3 (Feb 5, 2013)

not every day, but I seem to smoke a lot of cohiba red dot pequenos


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

San Cristobal classico


----------



## SteakW (May 2, 2013)

El Rey Del Mundo Reynitas. Wish I had one right now.


----------



## whill44 (Oct 30, 2009)

So far I find I'm reaching for a 90 MILES by FLOR DE GONZALEZ to enjoy.


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

Before I list mine, I define an everyday smoke as a cigar that I will smoke without occasion, a cigar that I will smoke at leas 3 days a week, one that is affordable (obviously individual budgets will vary), one that I will light up at lunch time or in the car and not be overly concerned about getting interrupted or not getting to finish it. Don't get me wrong, if I could afford to smoke some of my favorite stogies in this manner I would, but there are budget limitations! 

My everyday smokes are definitely not my favorites nor the most complex, but I do enjoy them very much. I am currently on a rotation of 4 cigars as my everyday smokes. This rotation will change every few weeks. 

1. Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne Robusto - This is my morning/breakfast smoke 
2. Perdomo Habano Maduro Robusto 
3. CAO Brazilia Gol - starting to grow tired of this one as it has been in the rotation too long. 
4. Perdomo Cuban Parejo Maduro Rothschild - my quick smoke: lunch, car, need to get somewhere... 

The Brazilia is being phased out by the 601 Green Label Oscuro as I keep getting great deals on them and enjoy them quite a bit. 

Now, my weekend smokes are for a completely different thread!


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

...


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

If I could afford them every day, and smoked every day... Arturo Fuente Hemingway's Maduro's and Naturals. Size doesn't really matter. for a little variety? Liga Privada Undercrown.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

My previous everyday cigars were Nica Libre, GHV02, and VS Yankee CT, but I'm seeming to have a taste for the 5 Vegas Gold, Tatuaje Series P, and Padron x000 series smokes along with the Nica Libre as my everyda cigars. I purchased a Coleman Extreme 50/5 today, and am waiting on a price from Wineadors.com on shelving and the turnaround time before I start the cleaning and seasoning process, and ordering some boxes. I have a neighbor who works at PetSmart, so I'll be getting the ExquisiCat Crystals Cat Litter for a nice price.


----------



## ermtpa (Apr 5, 2013)

Padron 3000 Maduro


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

I like the Thompson Corojo Cubano for a goto. Cheap and not too bad of a smoke!


----------



## smokeyme (Apr 21, 2013)

I prefer Romeo y Julieta


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

With me its a three way tie for my frequent smokes: Partagas Black Label, Liga Privada Undercrown, and CAO MX2


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

mando3 said:


> not every day, but I seem to smoke a lot of cohiba red dot pequenos


these and the black pequenos are perfect dog walkers.

also, illusione 68 just made my list.


----------

